# Red TT and Babe.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

The most part of the other pics of this 38 pics serie are less suitable for showing. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Yummy ! Would you be so kind as to post a link to the source then ?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

BobFat said:


> Yummy ! Would you be so kind as to post a link to the source then ?


http://www.autozeitung.de/online/render ... er=0075859


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> BobFat said:
> 
> 
> > Yummy ! Would you be so kind as to post a link to the source then ?
> ...


I have to say, after jumping to the link and having a look at all 38 pics i'm truly shocked.
She had her fingers and hands all over the paintwork, leaving greasy marks everywhere no doubt.
Shocking.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Iceman said:


> The most part of the other pics of this 38 pics serie are less suitable for showing. :wink:
> 
> Hans.


Cheers Iceman, made my day. 8)


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Just been downstairs and my car looks identical......but there's definately something missing.

I only picked it up on 9th Sept....should I reject the car, or just ask for the replacement part to be delivered?


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

I bet you she's not in the standard Audi parts listing 

Thanks Iceman.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

TT what TT


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> TT what TT


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

all audi show rooms have underfloor heating


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Blimey    none of the salespersons at my local delaership look anything like that! If they did, then I am sure they would sell a lot more cars.

Remember those round strange marks that people were seeing on their side windows????? now we know what they are


----------



## DSB TTR (Sep 18, 2007)

Are those air bags optional? I didn't see them in the brochure [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Are those S-Line bumpers?


----------



## RichGall (Aug 21, 2007)

Does she come as standard???
LOL


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

DXN said:


> all audi show rooms have underfloor heating


Must tell that dealers to turn theirs up then. She kept on far too many clothes


----------



## jmoors (Mar 24, 2007)

Has that been recently waxed?


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

jmoors said:


> Has that been recently waxed?


Definitely a missed opportunity. She could give me a lesson on polishing, waxing and buffing any day.

Iceman, don't suppose you could get in touch with her and get a video of her showing us the ropes. Give rebel a shout, i'm sure he would enjoy the 'education'.


----------



## monkey_boy (Feb 3, 2007)

When my eyes just popped out on springs, my missus said "you looking at TTs again".........close I said.

 



> Remember those round strange marks that people were seeing on their side windows????? now we know what they are Surprised


good memory Pilott


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

STOP IT!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## fluffekins (Jan 20, 2007)

I've had her


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

piloTT said:


> Remember those round strange marks that people were seeing on their side windows????? now we know what they are


So, it wasnt the Mysterons after all?


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Excellent work. I'm highly delighted to see the standard of the Forum rising!

Much more of this and we may all even end up getting on together :wink:

I am surprised Rebel hasn't chipped in with a 'not another shiny TT' quip :-* [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Oh and yes, too many shots of the flange cover [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow, shes hot. Why doesnt my local dealer have sales assistants like that?


----------



## SimbaTT (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## SimbaTT (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks - will get used toposting images at some stage....


----------



## hawk29 (Dec 9, 2006)

Is that a 2.0 or 3.2 though?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

hawk29 said:


> Is that a 2.0 or 3.2 though?


2.0 the grill isnt gloss black.


----------



## sp (Jun 28, 2006)

My wife is going to kill me when she realises our private piccies got onto the web.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=whip.gif]

She looks like the type of girl who goes for a guy with an Avus Silver TT......which would be me then! :wink:

Hans, an improvement over your alloy posts!! :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> hawk29 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that a 2.0 or 3.2 though?
> ...


She's a cheap wore then :wink:


----------



## hawk29 (Dec 9, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > hawk29 said:
> ...


She obviously isn't fussy and is quite happy with second best!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

She'll be a shallow bird, who thinks looks is all that counts and doesn't take into account the qualities an object has beneath those looks. The personality, the way it moves the pose and balance.

Sorry - couldn't resist. I bored sh1tless today!


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

saw the first piccie, Brilliant red, RS4's, black interior, non gloss grill and had a horrible feeling that my wife had spirited our 'special' photos onto the web.

I keep telling her to use a sponge to clean the car but she will not listen.

If the model will pose like that for a lowly 2.0 TT, have you got the equivalent photos of the R8 :twisted:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

bootha2 said:


> saw the first piccie, Brilliant red, RS4's, black interior, non gloss grill and had a horrible feeling that my wife had spirited our 'special' photos onto the web.
> 
> I keep telling her to use a sponge to clean the car but she will not listen.


Why would you tell her to use a *SPONGE*, I am sure you meant Wash mitt :wink:


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

she can use whatever she likes dressed like that


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

any advice on what to use for removing snail trails from paintwork?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

tongue?


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks!
Thats brightened up an otherwise dull and dreary Thursday morning!
And I've got a new screen saver now too!! :lol:


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

fluffekins said:


> I've had her


In yer Dreams.. :lol:

Image Nr 6 is my Fav [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Can't say I have a fave!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Lovely piccies of that girl but she looks a bit uncomfortable sitting inside the car mind you she looks a bit cold too  . I think she would look better posing on a misano classic TTC though


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Dotti said:


> Lovely piccies of that girl but she looks a bit uncomfortable sitting inside the car mind you she looks a bit cold too  . I think she would look better posing on a misano classic TTC though


I cant see the gear lever, maybe thats why she's a lookin a little uncomfortable.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Dotti said:


> I think she would look better posing on a misano classic TTC though


I agree, she could try mine :twisted:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Lovely piccies of that girl but she looks a bit uncomfortable sitting inside the car mind you she looks a bit cold too  . I think she would look better posing on a misano classic TTC though


Show us what u mean. But no spiders legs though creaping out of the crotch area pls - its lunchtime.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely piccies of that girl but she looks a bit uncomfortable sitting inside the car mind you she looks a bit cold too  . I think she would look better posing on a misano classic TTC though
> ...


 :lol: shut it! :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Coward!


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Show us what u mean. But no spiders legs though creaping out of the crotch area pls - its lunchtime.


 :lol:


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

I've just wasted a few hours of my life trawling through that car site looking for more car pics! Thanks.....and I mean that! :roll: :wink:

Donald


----------



## monkey_boy (Feb 3, 2007)

DonaldC ......I see what you mean

...stumbled on another TT on the same site, not quite as good, but just like the TT, this lady looks good in white.


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

I wonder if shes got saggy flaps....er i mean seats!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Any nice TT piccies with any nice males


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> She'll be a shallow bird, !


shes only 'shallow' cos shes not met the right bloke yet :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

DXN said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > She'll be a shallow bird, !
> ...


Im hoping shes going to try a few women too - im happy to watch and tutor her.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You lot are sooooooooo shallow :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

no, erect.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> no, erect.


 Your just simply easy :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Easy? i hope she is.


----------



## Tolchock (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice pics


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

So anyone big enough to admit to having a short shift now? :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I will if it gets me a go.

lay back luv, ur wont feel a thing.


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

Here dotti i didnt know you were looking a a new MK2!!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

deason said:


> Here dotti i didnt know you were looking a a new MK2!!!


Har har very funny  :wink:


----------

